# Goldens and Kids! Post them here!



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

My nephews were one of the reasons why I wanted a Golden Retriever. Goldens are just the sweetest dogs with kids! 
So... I'm opening a new thread... this time it's turn for everyone's cutest pictures of your goldens sharing cute moments with kids.... 

I'm starting with a couple of pictures of my 2yr old nephew who's favorite sentence is "Photo with Maya!" (no kidding!)


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

I know he is 20 now, but he'll always be my kid!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

First 2 are Jake with #1 son who is now 18

Last is Griff with #2 son.


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's one of Fontana and our neighbor's daughter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up this is a great thread. Dont have any kids so dont have any pictures.


----------



## catlikethief (May 5, 2009)

[email protected] 9months old with my two daughters Lauren(6) and Aurora(4).


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Me and Samantha with the boy next door.. Cody


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of my kiddos with Luck. Luck and my son are the camera hounds. My daughter is "too cool" for that right now (along with many other things....)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My baby boy and his canine crew!





































Hey mom, he took my toy!























































New Born!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are really great! Can't get enough of goldens+kids pictures!  Goldens are so amazing!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Without a doubt, of all my pics of the dogs over the years this is my #1 favorite of all time.

Oriana with my grandson Henry IV


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

These are fantastic... keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

*ok they are 20 and 23... but still my kids*

The first picture is my daughter with Chester, 2nd picture is son with Murphy and 3rd and 4th pictures are daughter and Murphy.


----------



## brix (Dec 26, 2007)

Sandy and his sister, Sela, holding hands.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWW~ How old is your baby? Precious!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Here's a few of Lucy and her "brother"*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok these are my grandsons with their goldens and one of my daughter and Selka . I have a million!


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't have kids, but I love looking at these sweet shots with these wonderful dogs!!!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hudson*

Here are a few of shots with Hudson and his favorite things to play with. As I previewed this I realized my kids really like to lay on or with him. Thank god for Golden patience. If you notice Hudson and my son Dominic have the exact same hair color! They have to be related:!!


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont have any kids but here is my Bella with my friends daughter Sophie...
They really do love each other hehe


----------



## Ray (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazing pictures!
That's my boy Ray! The best dog in the world (for me of course)
We are new in the forum and we have a lot of things to read and learn ! Hope you will accept us in your golden family!


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

(my always messy bedroom, the only room I never seem to find time to clean!)



And this will always be my favorite:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Ray said:


> Amazing pictures!
> That's my boy Ray! The best dog in the world (for me of course)
> We are new in the forum and we have a lot of things to read and learn ! Hope you will accept us in your golden family!


Great pictures!! Welcome to the forum! May I suggest posting these same pictures over in the "member introduction" section? That way more people will get to meet you! :wavey:


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

This is Riley with our two Grandkids.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have children of my own but I rent out my nieces' babies now and then. Kids and Goldens --nothing cuter in my opinion! The first three are my great-niece Sophia with Flirt (my new dog) and the rest are of my great-nephew Baden with Flirt. Can anyone with kids tell me why they LOVE to do dental exams on the dogs?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sophie and her kids*

Sophie is never far from her two-legged siblings!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NewPup said:


> This is Riley with our two Grandkids.



I have a terrible habit in threads like this to look at the oics first and sometimes I then go back and read the text. When I looked at these pics I was very confused as it appeared as the dog got older the child got younger. I then read the text and it all made sense. :doh:
Your grandkids are as adorable as is Riley!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Sam at 8-10 weeks with my daughter and my little niece- 1994








Here's Ike with his human litter mate Katie- 2007


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm, see siggie?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awwwww, these are all adorable!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> I don't have children of my own but I rent out my nieces' babies now and then. Kids and Goldens --nothing cuter in my opinion! The first three are my great-niece Sophia with Flirt (my new dog) and the rest are of my great-nephew Baden with Flirt. Can anyone with kids tell me why they LOVE to do dental exams on the dogs?


Your last picture... LOL... it's AMAZING what they put up with. I was babysitting our neighbors' triplets (all girls) yesterday (they're 4 and AMAZINGLY well-behaved) and it got kinda quiet in the dog's room... I went in to check and two of the girls were sitting around Mojo putting bows and barrettes and clips in his fur. LMAO. Poor guy was just lying there, taking it. (I secretly think he liked it though. :curtain


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

*Kody saying hello*

*Kody saying hello to the neighbor, he loves chasing him around the yard.*


----------



## AndyLL (Nov 18, 2009)

Alex and dogs in the Mountains.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...such amazing pictures...loved seeing them all!!!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Maya has a bigger smile than the little boy. What a ham. Great pics.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

End of a long school day- Gracie had so much homework-







Lots of giggles from Kate over sharing Tally's bed














The dogs play musical kids and switch places








The enclosed sunporch is devoted entirely to kids and dogs- art projects and chew toys, totally worry free furniture and bamboo floors make it 100 percent user friendly for the muddy paws/muddy boots crew!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's Marley & my niece Libby. Libby came to stay with me in Argentina for 2 weeks and on the way home from the airport she told me she was scared of dogs...........that lasted 5 minutes after meeting Marley!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our grandaughter and Penny. 




























I searched for 1/2 hour for the pics of Penny following our grandson while he crawled around the back yard but couldn't find them. It was so cute. She kept looking at us as if to say "Uh, he's loose; he's off leash. Shouldn't you catch him?"


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

CindyZ said:


> Maya has a bigger smile than the little boy. What a ham. Great pics.


Thanks! Actually Maya has a bigger smile than everyone else in this house!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my!! These pictures are wonderful!! Makes you all warm and fuzzy inside!! 

Here's one of my nephew and Zeppelin...Zep is my only "child"...for now.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

there is nothing cuter then a child and a golden.. very adoreable pic's everyone


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What an awesome thread! These are great!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Some lovely photos.

Hopefully I have attached a photo of my late Golden Lora as a pup with my twin girls.

Eileen


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Benlora said:


> Some lovely photos.
> 
> Hopefully I have attached a photo of my late Golden Lora as a pup with my twin girls.
> 
> Eileen


Ha ha ha all 3 of them in the bathtub - adorable!!


----------

